# Puerto Rico Trip



## numbat1000 (Jul 13, 2018)

Heading out to PR soon, will be visiting El Yunque for a day or two. I was wondering what kinds of interesting and unusual inverts/herps (in particular arachnids and scolopendra) I should be keeping my eyes open for, as well as where I should be looking. 
Any one have experience or suggestions?


----------



## JAFUENTES (Jul 15, 2018)

numbat1000 said:


> Heading out to PR soon, will be visiting El Yunque for a day or two. I was wondering what kinds of interesting and unusual inverts/herps (in particular arachnids and scolopendra) I should be keeping my eyes open for, as well as where I should be looking.
> Any one have experience or suggestions?


The centipedies are huge and are very aggressive.  Even more so than the Asian species.  You can also find A.laeta potentially among some Puerto Rican pygmy tarantula's.  In / near the cave systems you will typically find Nephila species.   The occasional tailles whipscorpion can occur but that is extremely rare.  But when in doubt, check old buildings for I've seen huge centipedes bidding under a layer of paint chips. Vieques island has scorpions and the ferry is very cheap to get there from San Juan.  Check the ferry schedule so you don't spend the night over there unless you want to.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## JAFUENTES (Jul 15, 2018)

There are also some snake species all non venomous.


----------



## NYAN (Jul 16, 2018)

They have scolopendra subspinipes and a few reports of alternans apparently and I’m sure others.  Not sure why the person above says they be are agressive. aggressive to me means they will actively chase you down and attack you, which doesn’t make sense with what I know about Pedes.


----------

